# acrylic sales



## badmedicine (Oct 27, 2012)

Hello everybody!
I am looking for 2 things and I was hoping someone here could point me in the right direction.....

1. Black acrylic panels approx. "31 X 20" to be used on the side of my tank stand.

2. (completely separate) a refugium that will sit into my 90 gallon glass sump tank. If this is too hard to find, maybe I can build my own if I knew where (how)to find the proper materials.

Any input would be greatly appreciated as I am itching to get my 180 back running again..

Thanks!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

PM member J_T - he does work that doesn't fail


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Lmao

Needed that. Its been a long day.

1. Use black pvc/abs for the outside. Cheaper, and not as shinny.

2. Give me an idea of how big you want, and if you want it hidden, don't care etc. I will draw up something.

Sent from my {HTC X8} using Board Express


----------

